# Help w/ D200 to External Display



## j4z_sn4pz (Oct 24, 2010)

trying to hook up my nikon d200 to my portable dvd player. 

when i plug it in via A/V cables (yellow only w/ adapter) from camera to a/v port in dvd player, nothing shows up and when sounds emits when i press playback button on camera. 

here's a video to see my setup if you have 2 minutes... 

Help: D200 into Portable DVD Player on Vimeo

really appreciate any input/help/advice. 

thanks


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 26, 2010)

Its a camera, there are no DVD files on it, its a no show imo. H


----------



## j4z_sn4pz (Oct 26, 2010)

well i've seen it done before, wondering if anyone does this method


----------



## RalphP13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm no expert but I am going to take a guess at what's wrong.

My camera came with an adapter that goes from a 3.5 mm jack to both yellow and white RCA output jacks. The adapter you are using has two segments on the 3.5 mm jack and mine has three segments, therefore, I believe the inside of the camera is set to take a 3.5 mm jack that uses three segments. With only two segments I believe the connectors are not lining up correctly. See if you can find the 3.5 mm to yellow/white RCA jack that came with the camera.

Or, I am totally absolutely wrong.  It has happened before, ask my wife.

Ralph


----------



## RalphP13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's a quick shot of the cable that came with my D90:








Ralph


----------

